# The Ranch



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I took my trusty old Olympus Infinity Twin with me to the place we are moving to and managed to get a few nice pictures. It is a film camera that I have had for many years. It is on its last leg and in pretty bad shape as I carried it with me for 11 months while I was in the Persian Gulf are during Desert Storm but it still takes a nice picture when it doesn't screw up. Hope you all enjoy the scenery and pictures of our future home! 

The Ranch house we are moving to.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

The place even came with 2 tractors! My little buddy Fritz is in the background.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

The pond on the "back 40". Teaching the "troops" how to fish.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

This is the view from the back yard area of the "back 40". The woods go back and are about 150 acres of the entire 261.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

This is the river bottom hay pasture. All I can say is, what a view! The property stops a ways short of the ridge.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

This is a view of the ranch house from the river bottom hay pasture.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

This is a view of the river bottom hay pasture ponds. They are kinda in rough shape and need a lot of work. There are 3 ponds joined together here which are fed by an artetian well spring.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

That's a beautiful looking spot Chief!! Congrats!!:thumbsup: 

So what types of trees do you have? Are those evergreens pine or spruce, or maybe a mix??


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

The 3rd pond. Up in the wood line is a real nice 2600 sq. ft. pole barn. I ran out of film but I will get pictures of it soon. You can see some of the other barns and buildings there as well.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

This is the west pasture barn. It needs some work. It has its own well but I have to get it up and running first. It has sat idle for at least 5 years.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by parts man _
> *That's a beautiful looking spot Chief!! Congrats!!:thumbsup:
> 
> So what types of trees do you have? Are those evergreens pine or spruce, or maybe a mix?? *


It is a mix of hardwoods and pine. It was logged about 10 years ago.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Inside of the barn. Note all of the free goodies the previous owner left me!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

This is a view of the house, garage, pond and barn.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

The east pasture. There is a pond down in that hollow but it is currently drained due to the dam washing out on one side and the drain plug pulled.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

The ranch even comes with a picnic table! On the back 40 picnic area!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

A view of the west pasture area and the barn.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Randy,

Congratulations, I am very pleased for you and your family I firmly believe you have most certainly earned it!!

Yes I do visit the board occasionally!!


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

looks like very nice place cheif with some great views nice to sit out for your morning cup of coffee and enjoy the peace and quiet


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bear _
> *looks like very nice place cheif with some great views nice to sit out for your morning cup of coffee and enjoy the peace and quiet *


Don't you know it Bear. That is exactly what I do in the mornings when I am down there. There is a resident flock of about 30 wild turkeys that come out and graze on the river bottom pasture along with a few deer that I love to watch. Lots of deer and turkey all over.


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

That is ALL great ,, if I had that , I would never go to town , and I love that old barn. I do a lot of back road travels on my job , I take pics of all old buildings. Again , It all looks like a great Home . I`m Happy for you


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

Wow... 
The pics are great.. they help to show what a HUGE Swatch of land that is.... amazing.. 

congrats looks great....


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Simply incredible, Chief...I am very happy for you!!! Good to finally see some updated pics of the place...


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Looks gREAT!!! Seems like you will have a LOT of mowing to do in the coming years!!!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *Inside of the barn. Note all of the free goodies the previous owner left me! *


Are you going to use that couch on the front porch??


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Looks like you have a great place Chief. I'll trade you my 24 acres -- even up. I'll even let you keep the picnic table! Seriously, though, it looks like an outstanding purchase. :thumbsup: I hope you can share some more pics when you start working on the new place.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I need to get a working digital camera so I can take more and better pictures.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Chief…

Look like it’s big enough to film a cowboy movie on.
You’ll need to trade up from the Deere, maybe a CAT 966 Loader.
Congratulations on a beautiful piece of property, enjoy it.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ken N Tx _
> *Are you going to use that couch on the front porch?? *


I might just keep it there as the "plan B" sleeping accomodations for when I am in the "dog house"


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Nice hunk of land Chief.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Thanks for the comments and replies guys. Something I forgot to mentions is the clumps and mount you see in the pastures that are not cut.................. those are fire ant mounds. I will have my hands FULL this Spring between moving and cleaning the place up.


----------



## scout180 (Jul 22, 2004)

If this doesn't make retirement seem attractive, I don't know what would!


----------

